# Piàmose Roma!



## rewindmee (4 Dicembre 2014)

*Piàmose Roma!*

Mentre la Sora Cesira dedica questa sua versione http://video.repubblica.it/spettaco...-della-mafia-romana/185621/184506?ref=HRESS-1 voi che ne dite dello scandalo romano?

Secondo me è solo l'inizio di una cosa grande 10-20 volte questa.

Questi sono rubagalline, confronto con quello che scopriranno. Speriamo che scoppi il bubbone, così almeno forse cambia qualcosa...


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Dicembre 2014)

Cambia qualcosa? Ma che cazzo dici!
Vuoi ricostruire questo paese fallito?
E' molto semplice :
Eliminare fisicamente senza se e senza ma mafia, camorra e ndrangheta, tutti coloro che ne fanno parte, uomini, donne e ragazzi. TUTTI nessuno eslcuso. Tabula rasa fisica.
Poi riformi la scuola come cazzo si deve.
E dopo il resto........non vedo altre soluzioni!


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa? Ma che cazzo dici!
> Vuoi ricostruire questo paese fallito?
> E' molto semplice :
> Eliminare fisicamente senza se e senza ma mafia, camorra e ndrangheta, tutti coloro che ne fanno parte, uomini, donne e ragazzi. TUTTI nessuno eslcuso. Tabula rasa fisica.
> ...


ben detto


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2014)

Roma ladrona
il conte non perdona!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ah no speta era

roma ladrona
la lega non perdona

Però se fossi Galan
diria...

Mi sento come Goering davanti a Stalin...
Un criminale peggio di me che sta nel banco dei giudici...
da non credere eh?



rewindmee ha detto:


> Mentre la Sora Cesira dedica questa sua versione http://video.repubblica.it/spettaco...-della-mafia-romana/185621/184506?ref=HRESS-1 voi che ne dite dello scandalo romano?
> 
> Secondo me è solo l'inizio di una cosa grande 10-20 volte questa.
> 
> Questi sono rubagalline, confronto con quello che scopriranno. Speriamo che scoppi il bubbone, così almeno forse cambia qualcosa...


Comunque il video mi ha fatto capotare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi la roba che a me fa più ridere è la Gabanelli che reporta su tutte le multe che ci sta appioppando l'Europa no?

Il commissario europeo s'incazza e dice, ma non è che vogliamo multare l'Italia, noi vogliamo che depuri l'acqua come il resto d'Europa...

E sto scemo NON SA che per quante multe verranno attaccate all'Italia, mai nessuna ne pagherà...

Allora l'Italia verrà espulsa dall'Europa con un costo immane per l'Europa...

E gli italiani diranno...visto abbiamo fatto bene a staccarci dall'unione europea...

presto diventeremo come la Svizzera...

E invece finiremo come la Libia del nord...

At salut...

Di Europa si deve parlare!

Di lei Europa che ha creduto alle parole degli italiani.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Zod (4 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa? Ma che cazzo dici!
> Vuoi ricostruire questo paese fallito?
> E' molto semplice :
> Eliminare fisicamente senza se e senza ma mafia, camorra e ndrangheta, tutti coloro che ne fanno parte, uomini, donne e ragazzi. TUTTI nessuno eslcuso. Tabula rasa fisica.
> ...


Basta eliminare il contante, introdurre la carta di credito statale per ogni maggiorenne e azienda, e tassarne il saldo al 10% annuo. Eliminando tutte le altre tasse ovviamente, iva inclusa.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Basta eliminare il contante, introdurre la carta di credito statale per ogni maggiorenne, e tassarne il saldo al 10% annuo.


Pugnalatemi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa? Ma che cazzo dici!
> Vuoi ricostruire questo paese fallito?
> E' molto semplice :
> Eliminare fisicamente senza se e senza ma mafia, camorra e ndrangheta, tutti coloro che ne fanno parte, *uomini, donne e ragazzi. TUTTI nessuno eslcuso. Tabula rasa fisica.*
> ...


e i bambini non li vorrai mica salvare


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Basta eliminare il contante, introdurre la carta di credito statale per ogni maggiorenne e azienda, e tassarne il saldo al 10% annuo. Eliminando tutte le altre tasse ovviamente, iva inclusa.


....sei serio?....


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e i bambini non li vorrai mica salvare


....purtroppo si, mica li posso buttare dall'ellesponto!


----------



## Zod (4 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ....sei serio?....


Certo! Se elimini il contante elimini anche tutto il nero e le transazioni che hanno alla base un reato. Inoltre elimini l'evasione facendo emergere tutto il sommerso e puoi applicare una tassazione più equa che permetta il rilancio dei consumi interni. Infine puoi gestire l'imposizione fiscale come strumento di rilancio o di raffreddamento dell'economia, al posto del tasso di interesse ufficiale, semplicemente aumentando o diminuendo la percentuale di prelievo fiscale sul conto economico individuale, anche in modo settoriale eventualmente, regione per regione e comune per comune.

Niente più furti, traffico di droga, prostituzione, tangenti, evasione, complicazioni fiscali e burocratiche. Se hai 3 case e 5 automobili è tutto registrato come acquisto sulla carta e non puoi fare richiesta di usufruire del welfare. Non puoi vendere una cosa che non risulti regolarmente acquistata. Non puoi vendermi un cellulare che non risulti come acquisto precedente, quindi non puoi vendermi oggetti rubati.

Troppo brutta come soluzione? Meglio il massacro dei mafiosi? Eh ma morto un padrino ...


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Certo! Se elimini il contante elimini anche tutto il nero e le transazioni che hanno alla base un reato. Inoltre elimini l'evasione facendo emergere tutto il sommerso e puoi applicare una tassazione più equa che permetta il rilancio dei consumi interni. Infine puoi gestire l'imposizione fiscale come strumento di rilancio o di raffreddamento dell'economia, al posto del tasso di interesse ufficiale, semplicemente aumentando o diminuendo la percentuale di prelievo fiscale sul conto economico individuale, anche in modo settoriale eventualmente, regione per regione e comune per comune.
> 
> Niente più furti, traffico di droga, prostituzione, tangenti, evasione, complicazioni fiscali e burocratiche. Se hai 3 case e 5 automobili è tutto registrato come acquisto sulla carta e non puoi fare richiesta di usufruire del welfare. Non puoi vendere una cosa che non risulti regolarmente acquistata. Non puoi vendermi un cellulare che non risulti come acquisto precedente, quindi non puoi vendermi oggetti rubati.
> 
> Troppo brutta come soluzione? Meglio il massacro dei mafiosi? Eh ma morto un padrino ...


Tu mi stai parlando di una movimentazione di denaro che non sia contante. Questo tipo di economia. A cui auspico da tempo, non sarà possibile entro i prossimi 25 anni. Non solo. Tu pensi veramente che avresti risolto tutto? Illuso. La moneta virtuale, proprio perchè lo è, contiene il significato della parola stessa.
Il tuo sistema è fallace in ogni suo passo. Fallace perchè si basa sull'identità delle persone, e se tu virtualmente decidi di poter modificare quello che è la movimentazione di denaro, il passo criminale successivo è l'aumento esponenziale di identità fasulle, o pensi che internet non ti abbia insegnato nulla? Io e te qui nel virtuale siamo un identità.

Si meglio il massacro. Molto meglio.


----------



## Zod (4 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tu mi stai parlando di una movimentazione di denaro che non sia contante. Questo tipo di economia. A cui auspico da tempo, non sarà possibile entro i prossimi 25 anni. Non solo. Tu pensi veramente che avresti risolto tutto? Illuso. La moneta virtuale, proprio perchè lo è, contiene il significato della parola stessa.
> Il tuo sistema è fallace in ogni suo passo. Fallace perchè si basa sull'identità delle persone, e se tu virtualmente decidi di poter modificare quello che è la movimentazione di denaro, il passo criminale successivo è l'aumento esponenziale di identità fasulle, o pensi che internet non ti abbia insegnato nulla? Io e te qui nel virtuale siamo un identità.
> 
> Si meglio il massacro. Molto meglio.


Hai presente la carta di identità elettronica? Ci aggiungi i dati patrimoniali e le movimentazioni. Una sorta di passaporto economico. Fondamentalmente è una carta di pagamento, carta di identità, e registro acquisti/vendite. Insieme. Senza commissioni. Niente identità fasulle.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Roma ladrona
> il conte non perdona!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ah no speta era
> ...


Mezzuomo, mi sono sbagliato, doveva essere un rosso. Queste discussioni lasciale ai grandi, tu ritorna a guardare.


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai presente la carta di identità elettronica? Ci aggiungi i dati patrimoniali e le movimentazioni. Una sorta di passaporto economico. Fondamentalmente è una carta di pagamento, carta di identità, e registro acquisti/vendite. Insieme. Senza commissioni. Niente identità fasulle.


..........stai parlando di chip sottopelle!..........impossibile a meno di una tecnocrazia!


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Basta eliminare il contante, introdurre la carta di credito statale per ogni maggiorenne e azienda, e tassarne il saldo al 10% annuo. Eliminando tutte le altre tasse ovviamente, iva inclusa.



ma perchè vuoi consegnarci alle banche, come pecore al macello?
lo siamo già abbastanza, osti gli strozzini sono più etici:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Certo! Se elimini il contante elimini anche tutto il nero e le transazioni che hanno alla base un reato. Inoltre elimini l'evasione facendo emergere tutto il sommerso e puoi applicare una tassazione più equa che permetta il rilancio dei consumi interni. Infine puoi gestire l'imposizione fiscale come strumento di rilancio o di raffreddamento dell'economia, al posto del tasso di interesse ufficiale, semplicemente aumentando o diminuendo la percentuale di prelievo fiscale sul conto economico individuale, anche in modo settoriale eventualmente, regione per regione e comune per comune.
> 
> Niente più furti, traffico di droga, prostituzione, tangenti, evasione, complicazioni fiscali e burocratiche. Se hai 3 case e 5 automobili è tutto registrato come acquisto sulla carta e non puoi fare richiesta di usufruire del welfare. Non puoi vendere una cosa che non risulti regolarmente acquistata. Non puoi vendermi un cellulare che non risulti come acquisto precedente, quindi non puoi vendermi oggetti rubati.
> 
> Troppo brutta come soluzione? Meglio il massacro dei mafiosi? Eh ma morto un padrino ...



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
Certo,certo.
Esiste uno stato dove non c'è il contante? Chiedo, eh.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Ma*

Io problema non ha soluzione.é la mentalità di noi italiani che deve cambiare.Toglieranno questi?ne verranno altri,tali e quali.Un film già visto.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cambia qualcosa? Ma che cazzo dici!
> Vuoi ricostruire questo paese fallito?
> E' molto semplice :
> *Eliminare fisicamente senza se e senza ma mafia, camorra e ndrangheta*, tutti coloro che ne fanno parte, uomini, donne e ragazzi. TUTTI nessuno eslcuso. Tabula rasa fisica.
> ...


Fanno prima loro a eliminare noi.
Bisogna legalizzare prostituzione, droga e gioco e tenerne saldamente il controllo.
La riforma della scuola comunque è l'architrave.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Basta eliminare il contante, introdurre la carta di credito statale per ogni maggiorenne e azienda, e tassarne il saldo al 10% annuo. Eliminando tutte le altre tasse ovviamente, iva inclusa.


L'IVA la trovo assurda, soprattutto in Italia


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai presente la carta di identità elettronica? Ci aggiungi i dati patrimoniali e le movimentazioni. Una sorta di passaporto economico. Fondamentalmente è una carta di pagamento, carta di identità, e registro acquisti/vendite. Insieme. Senza commissioni. Niente identità fasulle.


Infatti... addirittura con la tessera sanitaria, come in farmacia...


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè vuoi consegnarci alle banche, come pecore al macello?
> lo siamo già abbastanza, osti gli strozzini sono più etici:singleeye:


Le banche le riformi prima delle scuole


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> Certo,certo.
> Esiste uno stato dove non c'è il contante? Chiedo, eh.


Basta mettere una commissione del 30% sui prelievi al bancomat... vedi che pagano tutto elettronico


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io problema non ha soluzione.é la mentalità di noi italiani che deve cambiare.Toglieranno questi?ne verranno altri,tali e quali.Un film già visto.


Questo è sicuro. Per questo bisogna riformare la scuola, subito. Pensare agli studenti prima di OGNI altra cosa


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè vuoi consegnarci alle banche, come pecore al macello?
> lo siamo già abbastanza, osti gli strozzini sono più etici:singleeye:


Che poi le bance mica evadono. Eh no. Anzi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Basta mettere una commissione del 30% sui prelievi al bancomat... vedi che pagano tutto elettronico



Già. Perché il nero passa per la banca e lo prelevi pure, no?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Basta mettere una commissione del 30% sui prelievi al bancomat... vedi che pagano tutto elettronico



Allora vi racconto.....e'vietato pagare fatture oltre €1000 in contanti,se prelevi + di €1000 lo stato potrebbe chiederti perche'l'hai fatto.Se ne prelevi,esempio 10000,e'obbligatorio scrivere il motivo esatto,che in genere e'''non mi fido dello stato'',oppure''vado ad escort''.Se guidi un'auto oltre i 2500cc,la GdF ti ferma ti fa'il terzo grado.
Non ti basta???Poi si meravigliano, di chi porta gli eurini in Svizzera........
 .


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già. Perché il nero passa per la banca e lo prelevi pure, no?


Pian piano finiranno... come lo prendono, se non puoi prelevare i contanti?


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora vi racconto.....e'vietato pagare fatture oltre €1000 in contanti,se prelevi + di €1000 lo stato potrebbe chiederti perche'l'hai fatto.Se ne prelevi,esempio 10000,e'obbligatorio scrivere il motivo esatto,che in genere e'''non mi fido dello stato'',oppure''vado ad escort''.Se guidi un'auto oltre i 2500cc,la GdF ti ferma ti fa'il terzo grado.
> Non ti basta???*Poi si meravigliano, di chi porta gli eurini in Svizzera........*
> .


Basterebbe arrestarli. No condono, no multa, la galera.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Certo! Se elimini il contante elimini anche tutto il nero e le transazioni che hanno alla base un reato. Inoltre elimini l'evasione facendo emergere tutto il sommerso e puoi applicare una tassazione più equa che permetta il rilancio dei consumi interni. Infine puoi gestire l'imposizione fiscale come strumento di rilancio o di raffreddamento dell'economia, al posto del tasso di interesse ufficiale, semplicemente aumentando o diminuendo la percentuale di prelievo fiscale sul conto economico individuale, anche in modo settoriale eventualmente, regione per regione e comune per comune.
> 
> Niente più furti, traffico di droga, prostituzione, tangenti, evasione, complicazioni fiscali e burocratiche. Se hai 3 case e 5 automobili è tutto registrato come acquisto sulla carta e non puoi fare richiesta di usufruire del welfare. Non puoi vendere una cosa che non risulti regolarmente acquistata. Non puoi vendermi un cellulare che non risulti come acquisto precedente, quindi non puoi vendermi oggetti rubati.
> 
> Troppo brutta come soluzione? Meglio il massacro dei mafiosi? Eh ma morto un padrino ...


Sistema americano no?
Negli USA se non hai la carta di credito
significa che non sei un bravo cittadino no?

Ricordiamoci sempre che AL Capone
non fu incastrato come omicida

ma come evasore fiscale
e il fatto fece clamore...

Ma per far fallire lo stato italiano
basterebbe eliminare le trattenute e dare il lordo in busta paga
per poi vedere come va in sede di versamenti di questo 10 di tasse...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tu mi stai parlando di una movimentazione di denaro che non sia contante. Questo tipo di economia. A cui auspico da tempo, non sarà possibile entro i prossimi 25 anni. Non solo. Tu pensi veramente che avresti risolto tutto? Illuso. La moneta virtuale, proprio perchè lo è, contiene il significato della parola stessa.
> Il tuo sistema è fallace in ogni suo passo. Fallace perchè si basa sull'identità delle persone, e se tu virtualmente decidi di poter modificare quello che è la movimentazione di denaro, il passo criminale successivo è l'aumento esponenziale di identità fasulle, o pensi che internet non ti abbia insegnato nulla? Io e te qui nel virtuale siamo un identità.
> 
> Si meglio il massacro. Molto meglio.


Beh ma certi tempi grazie ai controlli incrociati sono finiti...
Se io ho un 730 di 5000 euro
e domani vado in concessionaria bmw con 70mila euro in contanti...
Dopodomani vengono quelli di dovere a chiedermi come mai ho quei contanti...



lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora vi racconto.....e'vietato pagare fatture oltre €1000 in contanti,se prelevi + di €1000 lo stato potrebbe chiederti perche'l'hai fatto.Se ne prelevi,esempio 10000,e'obbligatorio scrivere il motivo esatto,che in genere e'''non mi fido dello stato'',oppure''vado ad escort''.Se guidi un'auto oltre i 2500cc,la GdF ti ferma ti fa'il terzo grado.
> Non ti basta???Poi si meravigliano, di chi porta gli eurini in Svizzera........
> .


Ma li portano in Svizzera, perchè in Italia non si sono ancora adeguati a livello Europeo, sulla norma anti riciclaggio no?

Per gli altri Europei, puoi portare schei in Svizzera, ma nel momento che vai a prenderli, sei fottuto...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ma certi tempi grazie ai controlli incrociati sono finiti...
> Se io ho un 730 di 5000 euro
> e domani vado in concessionaria bmw con 70mila euro in contanti...
> Dopodomani vengono quelli di dovere a chiedermi come mai ho quei contanti...


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma al paesello tuo è arrvata la tv a colori? i treni?ma i cessi li avete in casa o fuori dall'altra parte della strada come "quella casa nella prateria"?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> Certo,certo.
> Esiste uno stato dove non c'è il contante? Chiedo, eh.


Dove lo usano pochissimo USA.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ma certi tempi grazie ai controlli incrociati sono finiti...
> Se io ho un 730 di 5000 euro
> e domani vado in concessionaria bmw con 70mila euro in contanti...
> Dopodomani *vengono quelli di dovere a chiedermi* come mai ho quei contanti...


Se non li hanno ancora arrestati.
QUESTO è il vero problema.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se non li hanno ancora arrestati.
> QUESTO è il vero problema.


Vero...
Ma ascolta il giorno dopo ancora,
arrivano altri personaggi che mi dicono

ma lo vedi che sei mona?

Se parlavi con noi, ti davamo la bmw noi, a 35mila in contanti...
Non occorre sai andare in concessionaria a prendere un auto...
ci siamo qui noi...

Poi ascolta
E' vero è stato appurato che io vivo in un paese di merda ok...

Ma intanto esso è il più grande distretto conciario d'Europa
QUi i soldi si muovono a palate...

E appunto si sono industriati non poco per evadere l'IVA...

E appunto noi che siamo 4 zoticoni, non saremmo mai stati capaci di architettare certe truffe no?

E che disse quel consaro smarso?

Ah mi parlo eh sior giudice, ma dopo i xe cassi vostri...

Bon lui parlò

Il giorno dopo salta l'agenzia delle entrate, la guardia di finanza, tutti i commercialisti...

Capisci che secondo me in Italia non puoi dire io da grande farò il funzionario di stato eh?
Perchè come lo dici, già hai un piede dentro la corruzione...

Cioè da noi si dice...
Che sono i finanzieri e company che ti insegnano, dietro una mancia, come evadere eh?

Ma non è evasione...si chiama risparmio sulle tasse...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Ma ascolta il giorno dopo ancora,
> arrivano altri personaggi che mi dicono
> 
> ...


Mezzuomo, sul serio, non si capisce un cazzo di quello che scrivi.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Ecco*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Ma ascolta il giorno dopo ancora,
> arrivano altri personaggi che mi dicono
> 
> ...


E questo a casa mia chiamasi diffamazione....I finanzieri insegnano come evadere.....:rotfl: questa è un'altra perla....


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Mezzuomo, sul serio, non si capisce un cazzo di quello che scrivi.


Attenzione perchè scrivere che i finanzieri insegnano ad evadere...non è niente male....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dove lo usano pochissimo USA.


Ma chi? Dove? Ma tu ci sei mai stato?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attenzione perchè scrivere che i finanzieri insegnano ad evadere...non è niente male....


Il bigattinodotato crede che può continuare a fare quello che gli pare.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Basterebbe arrestarli. No condono, no multa, la galera.



No Rewind,questo stato di m........non merita un cazzo di niente,vedi la mafia romana..per cui,chi puo',fa'benissimo ad evadere.Poi te ne dico un'altra,la sfiducia nello stato e nelle banche,e'cosi'forte,che le cassette di sicurezza traboccano contante.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*SI*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Il bigattinodotato crede che può continuare a fare quello che gli pare.


Intanto quel post mettilo da parte..............!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> No Rewind,questo stato di m........non merita un cazzo di niente,vedi la mafia romana..per cui,chi puo',fa'benissimo ad evadere.Poi te ne dico un'altra,la sfiducia nello stato e nelle banche,e'cosi'forte,che le cassette di sicurezza traboccano contante.



Ti rispondo come mi ha risposto quel demente dell'amico tuo:VATTENE.Se questo stato è una merda vattene....!:rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

http://www.repubblica.it/economia/2014/12/04/news/rapporto_censis-102141895/?ref=HREA-1

Bella analisi...


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il bigattinodotato crede che può continuare a fare quello che gli pare.



Senti telekabul....non e'corretto.essere allo stesso tempo arbitro e giocatore.quindi piantala...grazie!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Rewind,questo stato di m........non merita un cazzo di niente,vedi la mafia romana..per cui,chi puo',fa'benissimo ad evadere.Poi te ne dico un'altra,la sfiducia nello stato e nelle banche,e'cosi'forte,che le cassette di sicurezza traboccano contante.


Che poi intendiamoci un detenuto costa duemila euro al giorno...
a noi contribuenti eh?


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Rewind,questo stato di m........non merita un cazzo di niente,vedi la mafia romana..per cui,chi puo',fa'benissimo ad evadere.Poi te ne dico un'altra,la sfiducia nello stato e nelle banche,e'cosi'forte,che le cassette di sicurezza traboccano contante.


Se sono soldi puliti e tassati, ti ci puoi fare pure il bagno.

Io fermerei per strada OGNI automobile sopra i 40.000 euro e chiederei del legame tra autista e proprietario (al 90% una società zozza più di lui).
Va subito in galera al minimo sospetto, ed entro sera calcolo quanto ha evaso.
Poi gli metto la cauzione a 10 volte quell'importo, oppure mi deve consegnare tre amici evasori.
In un mese si pulisce l'Italia


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti telekabul....non e'corretto.essere allo stesso tempo arbitro e giocatore.quindi piantala...grazie!!


Che problemi hai Rain Man ?

Io non sono Arbitro.

Io non sono Giocatore.

Io sono io.

Tu non sei un cazzo.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che poi intendiamoci un detenuto costa duemila euro al giorno...
> a noi contribuenti eh?


Capire perchè e arrestare chi lo fa costare quella cifra.
Stessa cosa per gli ospedali.


----------



## drusilla (5 Dicembre 2014)

bravi, continuate a trovare scuse per evadere e allo stesso tempo avercela con gli altri ladri, bella schizofrenia davvero!


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Non*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Il bigattinodotato crede che può continuare a fare quello che gli pare.


Non far sparire quel post fammi il piacere....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Capire perchè e arrestare chi lo fa costare quella cifra.
> Stessa cosa per gli ospedali.


Ma non ne andremo mai a fondo no?
Meglio commissariare l'Italia e farla governare da un team di stranieri...
Magari tedeschi.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Senti telekabul....non e'corretto.essere allo stesso tempo arbitro e giocatore.quindi piantala...grazie!!


é corretto scrivere che i finanzieri son tutti corrotti?


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti rispondo come mi ha risposto quel demente dell'amico tuo:VATTENE.Se questo stato è una merda vattene....!:rotfl:


perché non posso darti il verde, perché?


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

http://www.corriere.it/economia/14_...ai-64c5d934-d2ab-11e3-8ae9-e79ccd3c38b8.shtml

Blocco immediato delle frontiere.
Controllare i più ricchi (da dieci milioni di euro in su).
In galera subito e controlli a tappeto, escono pagando 10 volte la cifra evasa (ma senza passaporto, non possono lasciare la loro città: ritiro del passaporto ai parenti entro il secondo grado).
Il giorno dopo di nuovo in galera, se i controlli fanno uscire nuove cifre (cauzione a 20 volte la cifra evasa).
Al terzo giorno, in galera pure i parenti di cui sopra se non hanno denunciato TUTTO (soprattutto quello che è all'estero).
Al quarto giorno, se si trova un evasione di altri importi oltre il milione di euro, venti anni per TUTTA la famiglia.

Con questo sistema, miliardi di euro per lo Stato.
Andranno messi in un fondo apposito.

Legge anticorruzione a tutti i livelli, galera immediata per chi sgarra.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> Certo,certo.
> Esiste uno stato dove non c'è il contante? Chiedo, eh.


Non esiste nessuno Stato senza contante e mai esisterà: non a caso il neopresidente della Commissione europea è Juncker (architetto del sistema finanziario del Lussemburgo, un paradiso fiscale). Ma a parte altre eresie che ho letto nel post di Zod, l'eliminazione del denaro contante E' (sarebbe) La Soluzione.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Pally*



Palladiano ha detto:


> perché non posso darti il verde, perché?


Ne ho troppi....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/economia/14_...ai-64c5d934-d2ab-11e3-8ae9-e79ccd3c38b8.shtml
> 
> Blocco immediato delle frontiere.
> Controllare i più ricchi (da dieci milioni di euro in su).
> ...


Ok ma come fare?
Ho letto uno studio di un economista docente all'università di Padova su questa tematica.
Esso dimostra che in ogni sistema economico, una certa percentuale di evasione è fisiologica, ma dimostra pure che quando le cifre si fanno abnormi come nel nostro paese, è impossibile che esista senza la corruzione a monte.

Ok tu devi controllare no?
Io anzichè pagare lo stato pago te per non controllare.

E io ho maggiorn guadagno nel non controllare che nel controllare.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se sono soldi puliti e tassati, ti ci puoi fare pure il bagno.
> 
> Io fermerei per strada OGNI automobile sopra i 40.000 euro e chiederei del legame tra autista e proprietario (al 90% una società zozza più di lui).
> Va subito in galera al minimo sospetto, ed entro sera calcolo quanto ha evaso.
> ...



Rosichi forse,perche'tu hai una Kia magari a metano??
Comunque c'e'gia'la soluzione,noleggio a lungo termine,in Croazia o meglio Ungheria.Volendo pure RSM,costa un sacco,ma dopo te freghi del tutor,e di altre bazzecole........


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se sono soldi puliti e tassati, ti ci puoi fare pure il bagno.
> 
> Io fermerei per strada OGNI automobile sopra i 40.000 euro e chiederei del legame tra autista e proprietario (al 90% una società zozza più di lui).
> Va subito in galera al minimo sospetto, ed entro sera calcolo quanto ha evaso.
> ...


Comunista di merda.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Comunista di merda.


Ma al di la del comunista o meno, sono cose talmente impensabili, improponibili, allucinanti ed assurde che mi viene da pensare che veramente il mondo è una merda.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma al di la del comunista o meno, sono cose talmente impensabili, improponibili, allucinanti ed assurde che mi viene da pensare che veramente il mondo è una merda.



Dici?
Prova a parlare con i tedeschi della ex DDR e vedrai che questo era il loro pane quotidiano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

maledetti!
andatevene fuori dai coglioni. vattene in romania no.

ma che cazzo, avete pure il coraggio di aprire bocca? quando l'80% delle tasse lo pagano dipendenti e pensionati, quando gli evasori maledetti portano i figli nelle scuole pubbliche, nelle università pubbliche, quando queste merde infami usufriscono della sanità pubblica senza aver contribuito con un solo euro al loro mantenimento.
Sciacalli, stercorari, mangiatori di carogne, assassini del Paese. questo sono gli evasori.
Poi leggiamo che certi imprenditori guadagnano meno dei loro dipendenti. ma fatemi il piacere.
e non giriamo attorno.
I nonni degli attuali imprenditori (qui molti non hanno intrapreso un bel nulla ma divorano le fortune dei propri padri) avevano un senso del bene comune che nemmeno vi immaginate (penso ai vari rossi e marzotto - qui habet aures audiendi audiat) che costruviano le case per i propri lavoratori e le colonie per i loro figli.
Evadere le tasse è il peggior crimine che ci sia. è un omicidio collettivo. E' il tradimento del proprio paese.
Lo giustificate? FUORI DAI COGLIONI


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> maledetti!
> andatevene fuori dai coglioni. vattene in romania no.
> 
> ma che cazzo, avete pure il coraggio di aprire bocca? quando l'80% delle tasse lo pagano dipendenti e pensionati, quando gli evasori maledetti portano i figli nelle scuole pubbliche, nelle università pubbliche, quando queste merde infami usufriscono della sanità pubblica senza aver contribuito con un solo euro al loro mantenimento.
> ...


Ma cosa t'aspetti da chi come preoccupazione principale quelle di fregare il Tutor. 

Lascia perdere Palladiano, me sembri una brava persona.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici?
> Prova a parlare con i tedeschi della ex DDR e vedrai che questo era il loro pane quotidiano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Appunto IMBECILLE.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> maledetti!
> andatevene fuori dai coglioni. vattene in romania no.
> 
> ma che cazzo, avete pure il coraggio di aprire bocca? quando l'80% delle tasse lo pagano dipendenti e pensionati, quando gli evasori maledetti portano i figli nelle scuole pubbliche, nelle università pubbliche, quando queste merde infami usufriscono della sanità pubblica senza aver contribuito con un solo euro al loro mantenimento.
> ...




:calcio::kick:


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*SI*



Palladiano ha detto:


> maledetti!
> andatevene fuori dai coglioni. vattene in romania no.
> 
> ma che cazzo, avete pure il coraggio di aprire bocca? quando l'80% delle tasse lo pagano dipendenti e pensionati, quando gli evasori maledetti portano i figli nelle scuole pubbliche, nelle università pubbliche, quando queste merde infami usufriscono della sanità pubblica senza aver contribuito con un solo euro al loro mantenimento.
> ...


Parole sante.Ma il governo fa una politica seria contro l'evasione?contro le banche?contro i poteri forti?le lobby?vi è chiaro che non sono le banche al servizio della politica ma la politica al servizio dei poteri forti?Pagheremo sempre noi,sempre e comunque noi.


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :calcio::kick:


MA VAI A QUEL PAESE


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> maledetti!
> andatevene fuori dai coglioni. vattene in romania no.
> 
> ma che cazzo, avete pure il coraggio di aprire bocca? quando l'80% delle tasse lo pagano dipendenti e pensionati, quando gli evasori maledetti portano i figli nelle scuole pubbliche, nelle università pubbliche, quando queste merde infami usufriscono della sanità pubblica senza aver contribuito con un solo euro al loro mantenimento.
> ...


Ma chi? Io non uso contante, sono consapevole che se il contante non esistesse non sentiremmo il raglio quotidiano su evasione, ecc. e allo stesso tempo trovo che l'invidia sociale ("fermerei per strada OGNI automobile sopra i 40.000 euro") e l'ostentazione sociale ("Rosichi forse,perche'tu hai una Kia magari a metano??") siano facce della stessa medaglia (l'ignoranza caprina).


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma chi? *Io non uso contante, sono consapevole che se il contante non esistesse non sentiremmo il raglio quotidiano su evasione, ecc.* e allo stesso tempo *trovo che l'invidia sociale ("fermerei per strada OGNI automobile sopra i 40.000 euro") e l'ostentazione sociale ("Rosichi forse,perche'tu hai una Kia magari a metano??") siano facce della stessa medaglia (l'ignoranza caprina).*


Non sono d'accordo sul primo neretto e parecchio sul secondo. Dicotomia canaglia.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma chi? Io non uso contante, sono consapevole che se il contante non esistesse non sentiremmo il raglio quotidiano su evasione, ecc. e allo stesso tempo trovo che l'invidia sociale ("fermerei per strada OGNI automobile sopra i 40.000 euro") e l'ostentazione sociale ("Rosichi forse,perche'tu hai una Kia magari a metano??") siano facce della stessa medaglia (l'ignoranza caprina).


Infatti.

Facce della stessa medaglia.


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma chi? Io non uso contante, sono consapevole che se il contante non esistesse non sentiremmo il raglio quotidiano su evasione, ecc. e allo stesso tempo trovo che l'invidia sociale ("fermerei per strada OGNI automobile sopra i 40.000 euro") e l'ostentazione sociale ("Rosichi forse,perche'tu hai una Kia magari a metano??") siano facce della stessa medaglia (l'ignoranza caprina).


non ho parlato di invidia sociale. non me ne frega un bel niente.
se uno ha fatto i soldi onestamente ha tutto il diritto di comprarsi quello che vuole.
vogliono ostentare? che lo facciano.
ma non accetto quelli che parlano di stato di merda e poi evadono le tasse. perché questo stato scassato è anche se non soprattutto colpa loro. non della guardia di finanza


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Pally*



Palladiano ha detto:


> non ho parlato di invidia sociale. non me ne frega un bel niente.
> se uno ha fatto i soldi onestamente ha tutto il diritto di comprarsi quello che vuole.
> vogliono ostentare? che lo facciano.
> ma non accetto quelli che parlano di stato di merda e poi evadono le tasse. perché questo stato scassato è anche se non soprattutto colpa loro. non della guardia di finanza


Trovo vergognoso scrivere che i finazieri siano tutti corrotti.Ma vergognoso veramente.Solo un lurido pezzo di sterco poteva scrivere un'oscenità del genere,purtroppo ancora non decidono di sbatterlo fuori,poi con chi scrverà che è un' 'ingiustizia me la vedrò io....!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non ho parlato di invidia sociale. non me ne frega un bel niente.
> se uno ha fatto i soldi onestamente ha tutto il diritto di comprarsi quello che vuole.
> vogliono ostentare? che lo facciano.
> ma non accetto quelli che parlano di stato di merda e poi evadono le tasse. perché questo stato scassato è anche se non soprattutto colpa loro. non della guardia di finanza


In realtà se lo stato è scassato la colpa anzitutto è di chi lo amministra/va. Il fatto che siamo pure sempre noi, ammnistratori ed evasori, da la misura di quanto profondamente siamo messi male socialmente parlando. Eravamo molto più "sani" alla fine del secondo conflitto mondiale.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo vergognoso scrivere che i finazieri siano tutti corrotti.Ma vergognoso veramente.Solo un lurido pezzo di sterco poteva scrivere un'oscenità del genere,purtroppo ancora non decidono di sbatterlo fuori,poi con chi scrverà che è un' 'ingiustizia me la vedrò io....!


Che poi che cazzo ne può sapere lui di evasione. 

Viene appena dopo il campanaro.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi che cazzo ne può sapere lui di evasione.
> 
> Viene appena dopo il campanaro.


:rotfloi vorrei vedere quello che dichiara quel signore.....!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfloi vorrei vedere quello che dichiara quel signore.....!


Ma che deve dichiarà 

Il Bancomat suo è la cassetta delle elemosine.

Quando è giorno di paga, il parroco apre quella per pagarlo.


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In realtà se lo stato è scassato la colpa anzitutto è di chi lo amministra/va. Il fatto che siamo pure sempre noi, ammnistratori ed evasori, da la misura di quanto profondamente siamo messi male socialmente parlando. *Eravamo molto più "sani" alla fine del secondo conflitto mondiale*.


verissimo. e c'era gente (politicamente parlando) di altra levatura.
cmq negli anni '80 l'evasione era il 7% del PIL oggi è il 18.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma che deve dichiarà
> 
> Il Bancomat suo è la cassetta delle elemosine.
> 
> Quando è giorno di paga, il parroco apre quella per pagarlo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:il grande pianista....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma mannajia la puttana.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In realtà se lo stato è scassato la colpa anzitutto è di chi lo amministra/va. Il fatto che siamo pure sempre noi, ammnistratori ed evasori, da la misura di quanto profondamente siamo messi male socialmente parlando. Eravamo molto più "sani" alla fine del secondo conflitto mondiale.


Bella forza erano gli alleati a controllare e dovevamo fare i bravi no?
Altrimenti chiudevano rubinetti degli aiuti...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> non ho parlato di invidia sociale. non me ne frega un bel niente.
> se uno ha fatto i soldi onestamente ha tutto il diritto di comprarsi quello che vuole.
> vogliono ostentare? che lo facciano.
> ma non accetto quelli che parlano di stato di merda e poi evadono le tasse. perché questo stato scassato è anche se non soprattutto colpa loro. non della guardia di finanza


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Come a Torino con il movimento dei forconi...
Poi salta fora che il capozzon...è un miliardario evasore...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok tu devi controllare no?
> Io anzichè pagare lo stato pago te per non controllare.
> 
> E io ho maggiorn guadagno nel non controllare che nel controllare.


E infatti la GdF è sotto processo per associazione a delinquere.
Il problema è che le galere sono piene di gente che fa meno danno alla società di questi qua...


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Rosichi forse,perche'tu hai una Kia magari a metano??
> Comunque c'e'gia'la soluzione,noleggio a lungo termine,in Croazia o meglio Ungheria.Volendo pure RSM,costa un sacco,ma dopo te freghi del tutor,e di altre bazzecole........


Ma sticazzi, se la noleggi.
Io parlo di quelli col macchinone intestato alla società.
Spesso, società in cui non figurano


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma al di la del comunista o meno, sono cose talmente impensabili, improponibili, allucinanti ed assurde che mi viene da pensare che veramente il mondo è una merda.


Si possono fare. Il dittatore dell'antica Roma aveva potere di vita e di morte sui cittadini. Ma non era un dittatore nella chiave moderna del termine. Era una persona dai principi d'acciaio, che dopo sei mesi si ritirava in campagna.
Oggi non esistono più persone del genere. O almeno sono ben mimetizzate.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo vergognoso scrivere che i finazieri siano tutti corrotti.Ma vergognoso veramente.Solo un lurido pezzo di sterco poteva scrivere un'oscenità del genere,purtroppo ancora non decidono di sbatterlo fuori,poi con chi scrverà che è un' 'ingiustizia me la vedrò io....!



E'un modo di dire Oscu,io ho un grande amico nella GdF,e altri ne ho conosciuti,e sono bravissimi ragazzi.
Pensa per i servizi in borghese,usano l'autobus,o l'auto personale,perche'non hanno le auto civetta.
Ma si puo'???????
Poi le male marce ,ci sono dappertutto.no?


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parole sante.Ma il governo fa una politica seria contro l'evasione?contro le banche?contro i poteri forti?le lobby?vi è chiaro che non sono le banche al servizio della politica ma la politica al servizio dei poteri forti?Pagheremo sempre noi,sempre e comunque noi.


Magari fosse così.
Ci sono entità segrete, che chiameremo per comodità logge coperte.
In esse convivono direttori di banca, ufficiali della GdF, mafiosi, affaristi, merda di ogni tipo ma potentissima.
Gente per la quale la fedeltà all'entità ha più valore di quella alla famiglia, figuriamoci allo Stato.
Questo è il vero mondo di mezzo, non quello di Carminati.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Dai*



lothar57 ha detto:


> E'un modo di dire Oscu,io ho un grande amico nella GdF,e altri ne ho conosciuti,e sono bravissimi ragazzi.
> Pensa per i servizi in borghese,usano l'autobus,o l'auto personale,perche'non hanno le auto civetta.
> Ma si puo'???????
> Poi le male marce ,ci sono dappertutto.no?


Lothar non scherzare....ma che modo di dire...dai.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma chi? Io non uso contante, sono consapevole che se il contante non esistesse non sentiremmo il raglio quotidiano su evasione, ecc. e allo stesso tempo trovo che *l'invidia sociale *("fermerei per strada OGNI automobile sopra i 40.000 euro") e l'ostentazione sociale ("Rosichi forse,perche'tu hai una Kia magari a metano??") siano facce della stessa medaglia (l'ignoranza caprina).


Ma quale invidia? Per me ci puoi avere pure l'aeroplano, basta che paghi TUTTO quello che devi.
Fermerei quelle auto perchè al 70% dietro al volante c'è uno da mettere in galera per qualche motivo, tutto qui.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bella forza erano gli alleati a controllare e dovevamo fare i bravi no?
> Altrimenti chiudevano rubinetti degli aiuti...


Quanto me manca Stermy in momenti come questo.

Stronzo quanto te pare, ma su ste questioni ti si è sempre mangiato e ricacato come voleva.

Lascia perde Conte, sul serio.


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma cosa t'aspetti da chi come preoccupazione principale quelle di fregare il Tutor.
> 
> *Lascia perdere Palladiano*, me sembri una brava persona.


tuba hai ragione. seguo il tuo consiglio.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> tuba hai ragione. seguo il tuo consiglio.


Dovrei seguirlo pure io


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Trovo vergognoso scrivere che i finazieri siano tutti corrotti.Ma vergognoso veramente.Solo un lurido pezzo di sterco poteva scrivere un'oscenità del genere,purtroppo ancora non decidono di sbatterlo fuori,poi con chi scrverà che è un' 'ingiustizia me la vedrò io....!


Non sono tutti corrotti. Sono i loro ufficiali a esserlo. E non necessariamente corrotti...


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bella forza erano gli alleati a controllare e dovevamo fare i bravi no?
> Altrimenti chiudevano rubinetti degli aiuti...


tuba, aiutami.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Rew*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Non sono tutti corrotti. Sono i loro ufficiali a esserlo. E non necessariamente corrotti...


Rew tutti gli ufficiali corrotti?ma che dici dai.


----------



## drusilla (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Magari fosse così.
> Ci sono entità segrete, che chiameremo per comodità logge coperte.
> In esse convivono direttori di banca, ufficiali della GdF, mafiosi, affaristi, merda di ogni tipo ma potentissima.
> Gente per la quale *la fedeltà all'entità* ha più valore di quella alla famiglia, figuriamoci allo Stato.
> Questo è il vero mondo di mezzo, non quello di Carminati.


si, all'entità dell'associazione a delinquere! L'avarizia, il peccato capitale che porta tutti questi mali...  che poi si aggiungano i minchioni che baciano Bafomet per sigillare il patto... tanto di soldi si parla e come tentano di "poetizzarlo" avarizia è...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bella forza erano gli alleati a controllare e dovevamo fare i bravi no?
> Altrimenti chiudevano rubinetti degli aiuti...


Macchè cazzo dici. Eravamo gente abituata a campare con niente o quasi ma socialmente eravamo sani. O comunque più di adesso, molto di più. Tu comunque avresti fatto il collaborazionista di chiunque. Nazisti, comunisti, fascisti, alieni. CHIUNQUE. Il classico merdone odiato da qualsivoglia persona, appunto, sana.


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rew tutti gli ufficiali corrotti?ma che dici dai.


Ok, non tutti. Ma ne arrestano parecchi ultimamente o sbaglio?
Ti aiuto: lo sai dove era parcheggiata l'auto della Dama Bianca?


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> si, all'entità dell'associazione a delinquere! L'avarizia, il peccato capitale che porta tutti questi mali...  che poi si aggiungano i minchioni che baciano Bafomet per sigillare il patto... tanto di soldi si parla e come tentano di "poetizzarlo" avarizia è...


Finchè nelle logge c'erano regole ferree, non erano così.
Leggete Fratelli d'Italia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Quanto me manca Stermy in momenti come questo.
> 
> Stronzo quanto te pare, ma su ste questioni ti si è sempre mangiato e ricacato come voleva.
> 
> Lascia perde Conte, sul serio.


Ti racconto una cosa.Io con stermy litigai per mesi,lui comunista io dall'altra parte,fin quando un giorno capìì,e incominciò a portarmi un grandissimo rispetto,ricambiato.Be per stermy rispettare uno di centrodestra ce ne voleva.Un giorno mi ha scritto:io di pezzi de merda qui dentro ne ho visti,IL CONTE SUPERA TUTTI,ed io no volevo credergli,ed invece aveva ragione....!Diceva anche che massinfedele come COGLIONE ERA INARRIVABILE,ed aveva ragione pure su questo.Il conte e massinfedele sono amici....:rotfl::rotfl:quanto vorrei vederlo stermy qui dentro...!


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti racconto una cosa.Io con stermy litigai per mesi,lui comunista io dall'altra parte,fin quando un giorno capìì,e incominciò a portarmi un grandissimo rispetto,ricambiato.Be per stermy rispettare uno di centrodestra ce ne voleva.


Ho amici nazisti/negazionisti, ma se sanno essere obiettivi non è che ci litigo, pur essendo di sinistra 
L'importante è accettare il punto di vista dell'altro e saperne discutere. Magari non cambia idea ma è utile...


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*rew*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho amici nazisti/negazionisti, ma se sanno essere obiettivi non è che ci litigo, pur essendo di sinistra
> L'importante è accettare il punto di vista dell'altro e saperne discutere. Magari non cambia idea ma è utile...


Ci credi che per alcune cose mis ento di destra e per altre di sinistra?adesso voterei SALVINI.


----------



## drusilla (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho amici nazisti/negazionisti, ma se sanno essere obiettivi non è che ci litigo, pur essendo di sinistra
> L'importante è accettare il punto di vista dell'altro e saperne discutere. Magari non cambia idea ma è utile...


un nazista o negazionista oggettivo? un osceno ossimoro


----------



## Homer (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma quale invidia? *Per me ci puoi avere pure l'aeroplano, basta che paghi TUTTO quello che devi.*
> Fermerei quelle auto perchè al 70% dietro al volante c'è uno da mettere in galera per qualche motivo, tutto qui.



Al mio campo volo ci sono diversi aeroplani hangarati, spesso ci fanno visita finanza e carabinieri. Diversi di questi aeroplanini hanno come proprietari (più soci per dividere le spese) dei normalissimi dipendenti con stipendio. Spessissimo in questi controlli sono presi di mira proprio gli appartenenti a quest'ultima categoria, che per assurdo le tasse le paga a monte. Sicuramente l'idea che si sono fatti è che probabilmente chissà quanti secondi o terzi lavori hanno, in nero. Il possessore, anche in società, di un aeroplanino è considerato ricco a prescindere.
Per la cronaca, un aeroplanino di questi usato, in decenti condizioni, costa intorno ai €. 40.000. La maggioranza delle volte viene acqauistato in società di 3/4/5 persone, con una spesa pro-capite di 8/10.000. Ecco, tu per questa spesa sei definito ricco. 
Ho un collega che si definisce povero, e mi definisce ricco (perchè posso permettermi un aereo) che si è appena comprato una moto, a rate di €. 12.000. Sta cosa mi fa incazzare a mina. La percezione che si ha della ricchezza e di come essa viene spesa e tutta relativa per me, non per gli altri.

W la Finanza


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ho amici nazisti/negazionisti, ma se sanno essere obiettivi non è che ci litigo, pur essendo di sinistra
> L'importante è accettare il punto di vista dell'altro e saperne discutere. Magari non cambia idea ma è utile...


ecco, io con nazisti e negazionisti non parlerei. non c'è punto di vista, non c'è nulla di cui discutere con quelli.
a meno che non parliate di figa-


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> un nazista o negazionista oggettivo? un osceno ossimoro


che bell'alliterazione.
ma non posso darti il verde se non virtualmente


----------



## viola di mare (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Ma ascolta il giorno dopo ancora,
> arrivano altri personaggi che mi dicono
> 
> ...


vicenza caput mundi e culla della civiltà
cosa sarebbe il mondo senza vicenza.


----------



## viola di mare (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che per alcune cose mis ento di destra e per altre di sinistra?adesso voterei SALVINI.


anch'io solo per la copertina di "Oggi". sono rimasta eccitata per giorni :bleah:


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vicenza caput mundi e culla della civiltà
> cosa sarebbe il mondo senza vicenza.


anche io sono di vicenza eh!!

foramen mundi


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che per alcune cose mis ento di destra e per altre di sinistra?adesso voterei SALVINI.


Anche io per certe cose sono nazista :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (5 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anch'io solo per la copertina di "Oggi". sono rimasta eccitata per giorni :bleah:


Oggi, la stessa pregevole pubblicazione del gelato della Madìa poi... che facce come il culo


----------



## viola di mare (5 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> maledetti!
> andatevene fuori dai coglioni. vattene in romania no.
> 
> ma che cazzo, avete pure il coraggio di aprire bocca? quando l'80% delle tasse lo pagano dipendenti e pensionati, quando gli evasori maledetti portano i figli nelle scuole pubbliche, nelle università pubbliche, quando queste merde infami usufriscono della sanità pubblica senza aver contribuito con un solo euro al loro mantenimento.
> ...


verde verde verde verde!!! il tutor! sti coglioni!


----------



## viola di mare (5 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> anche io sono di vicenza eh!!
> 
> foramen mundi


ma io a te t'adoro, lui mi fa... rabbrividire.
insieme a quell'altro.


----------



## drusilla (5 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> maledetti!
> andatevene fuori dai coglioni. vattene in romania no.
> 
> ma che cazzo, avete pure il coraggio di aprire bocca? quando l'80% delle tasse lo pagano dipendenti e pensionati, quando gli evasori maledetti portano i figli nelle scuole pubbliche, nelle università pubbliche, quando queste merde infami usufriscono della sanità pubblica senza aver contribuito con un solo euro al loro mantenimento.
> ...


Anch'io quoto!!!

Grazie di averlo scritto così chiaro!!


----------



## viola di mare (5 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Oggi, la stessa pregevole pubblicazione del gelato della Madìa poi... che facce come il culo


be in un paese dove il principale obiettivo è fregare i cittadini e rovinare per sempre una città, la mia città, ma che è solamente la punta di un iceberg, che ti aspettavi?


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Anch'io quoto!!!
> 
> Grazie di averlo scritto così chiaro!!


un po' sboccato. ma ero arrabbiato.


----------



## drusilla (5 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> be in un paese dove il principale obiettivo è fregare i cittadini e rovinare per sempre una città, la mia città, ma che è solamente la punta di un iceberg, che ti aspettavi?


riescono ancora a stupirmi del cinismo e la spudoratezza con cui spalmano e rispalmano la loro merda...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> vicenza caput mundi e culla della civiltà
> cosa sarebbe il mondo senza vicenza.



Ma non è che perché questo demente dice Roma per offendere oscuro o qualcun altro voi dovete dire Vicenza per offendere lui.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non è che perché questo demente dice Roma per offendere oscuro o qualcun altro voi dovete dire Vicenza per offendere lui.



Che poi non è neanche di vicenza quel demente....!Certo che il conte ha la stima di tutti qui dentro,e pure furoi....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (5 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non è che perché questo demente dice Roma per offendere oscuro o qualcun altro voi dovete dire Vicenza per offendere lui.


scusa Chiara, hai ragione è che quando leggo, mi si chiude la vena.
chiedo venia.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non è che perché questo demente dice Roma per offendere oscuro o qualcun altro voi dovete dire Vicenza per offendere lui.


E' che sta cosa di Vicenza capitale dell'Universo l'ha tirata fuori lui, mica Oscuro.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Ma*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che sta cosa di Vicenza capitale dell'Universo l'ha tirata fuori lui, mica Oscuro.


Scusate l'ignoranza,ma c'è l'uscita sull'autostrada per vicenza?


----------



## viola di mare (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che sta cosa di Vicenza capitale dell'Universo l'ha tirata fuori lui, mica Oscuro.



meno male, grazie non posso quotarti :applauso:


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza,ma c'è l'uscita sull'autostrada per vicenza?


oh si
est, ovest e persino nord. se fanno la sud sarà come roma. (ma roma ovest non c'è vero? allora meglio di roma!!)


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2014)

*Ah*



Palladiano ha detto:


> oh si
> est, ovest e persino nord. se fanno la sud sarà come roma. (ma roma ovest non c'è vero? allora meglio di roma!!)


Tanto è sempre la stessa no?o sono distanziate di 100 metri una dall'altra?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Non sono tutti corrotti. Sono i loro ufficiali a esserlo. E non necessariamente corrotti...


Del resto ci sono si delle mele marcie...


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto è sempre la stessa no?o sono distanziate di 100 metri una dall'altra?


quasi


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè cazzo dici. Eravamo gente abituata a campare con niente o quasi ma socialmente eravamo sani. O comunque più di adesso, molto di più. Tu comunque avresti fatto il collaborazionista di chiunque. Nazisti, comunisti, fascisti, alieni. CHIUNQUE. Il classico merdone odiato da qualsivoglia persona, appunto, sana.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma sai che De Gasperi andò par carità dagli americani almanco?

EH?

Il piano Marshall ti dice niente?

Infatti gli italiani nel dopoguerra si risollevarono con le loro forze...

Con le loro industrie...


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa Chiara, hai ragione è che quando leggo, mi si chiude la *vena*.
> chiedo *venia*.


Ven(i)osa!


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza,ma c'è l'uscita sull'autostrada per vicenza?


Mi pare sia est che ovest :carneval:


----------



## rewindmee (5 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> oh si
> est, ovest e persino nord. se fanno la sud *sarà come roma*. (ma roma ovest non c'è vero? allora meglio di roma!!)


Senza offesa... neanche Parigi è come Roma


----------



## drusilla (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl:
> Ma sai che De Gasperi andò par carità dagli americani almanco?
> 
> EH?
> ...


[video=youtube;6qbPazY5hAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qbPazY5hAI[/video]

Ecco il grande film fatto in un paese dove davvero non arrivò il Plan Marshall...


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Senza offesa... neanche Parigi è come Roma


Mo non ve parlate addosso però. Ci sono giorni in cui su sta città getterei tonnellate di napalm e poi una bella spalmata di  sale come fecero a Cartagine. Ma più che sulla città, su buona parte degli abitanti, di qualsiasi colore di pelle.


----------



## Nicka (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Senza offesa... neanche Parigi è come Roma


Se Parigi avesse lu mer sarebbe na piccola Ber...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusa Chiara, hai ragione è che quando leggo, mi si chiude la vena.
> chiedo venia.



Lo so  Ma a farsi chiudere la vena da questo qui significa dargli troppa importanza.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma sai che De Gasperi andò par carità dagli americani almanco?
> 
> EH?
> ...


io parlo di persone sane, SOCIALMENTE, MORALMENTE SANE. Tu parli di sghei, che capisci solo quelli e ragioni SOLO in base a quelli. Porca merda, ti venderesti moglie e figlia per soldi, oltre a tua madre. Ma che cazzo di ragionamenti uno potrebbe fare con te? Eh? Io da mo' che t'ho preso le misure (brevi).


----------



## viola di mare (5 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lo so  Ma a farsi chiudere la vena da questo qui significa dargli troppa importanza.


non ce la posso fare, ma hai ragione, non dovrei nemmeno considerarlo... nemmeno i rossi gli do, tanto è demente.

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mo non ve parlate addosso però. *Ci sono giorni in cui su sta città getterei tonnellate di napalm e poi una bella spalmata di  sale come fecero a Cartagine*. Ma più che sulla città, su buona parte degli abitanti, di qualsiasi colore di pelle.


:aereo::rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Senza offesa... neanche Parigi è come Roma


Mai vista Parigi


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parole sante.Ma il governo fa una politica seria contro l'evasione?contro le banche?contro i poteri forti?le lobby?vi è chiaro che non sono le banche al servizio della politica ma la politica al servizio dei poteri forti?Pagheremo sempre noi,sempre e comunque noi.


ma infatti le leggi sono fatte apposta per essere aggirate da chi può farlo
criminalità e corruzione fanno ridere rispetto ai danni che hanno provocato governi e banche, anche perchè criminalità e corruzione partecipano a governi e banche
chi è dentro per avere rubato o evaso milioni? quasi nessuno, e nel caso torna presto libero di andarsi a prendere i soldi che ha imboscato


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> io parlo di persone sane, SOCIALMENTE, MORALMENTE SANE. Tu parli di sghei, che capisci solo quelli e ragioni SOLO in base a quelli. Porca merda, ti venderesti moglie e figlia per soldi, oltre a tua madre. Ma che cazzo di ragionamenti uno potrebbe fare con te? Eh? Io da mo' che t'ho preso le misure (brevi).


Te lo immagini l'equivalente di un Piano Marshall negli anni 2000 ? Non faceva in tempo ad arrivare che la metà se l'erano già spartita.


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eravamo molto più "sani" alla fine del secondo conflitto mondiale.


E grazie al cazzo!


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che per alcune cose mis ento di destra e per altre di sinistra?adesso voterei SALVINI.


perchè tu 6 un conservatore sociale.   per questo non tolleri i radical chic alla AnnaBlume e tutto sommato riesci a trovare un canale comunicativo con un veterocomunista.

quello che è meno chiaro è come mai ti sia simpatico un Paleo come me


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè cazzo dici. Eravamo gente abituata a campare con niente o quasi ma socialmente eravamo sani. O comunque più di adesso, molto di più. Tu comunque avresti fatto il collaborazionista di chiunque. Nazisti, comunisti, fascisti, alieni. CHIUNQUE. Il classico merdone odiato da qualsivoglia persona, appunto, sana.


Conte...ma che cazzo hai fatto per farti odiare così tanto perdio, questa è proprio brutta!


----------



## Nicka (5 Dicembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che è meno chiaro è come mai ti sia simpatico un Paleo come me


Credo sia sopravvivenza!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci credi che per alcune cose mis ento di destra e per altre di sinistra?adesso voterei SALVINI.


Ti prego, esci da questo corpo, esci da destra e sinistra, esci!!!! Te lo ordino..............


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè tu 6 un conservatore sociale. per questo non tolleri i radical chic alla AnnaBlume e tutto sommato riesci a trovare un canale comunucativo con unj veterocomunista.
> 
> quello che è meno chiaro è come mai ti sia simpatico un Paleo come me


A parte che hai una cazzo di tastiera a disposizione (anche su smartphone eventualmente) con caratteri illimitati da scrivere o quasi e quindi sarebbe pure ora che quel 6 lo scrivessi a lettere che pari cerebroguasto, ma per farti stare un minimo sui coglioni i radical chic alla cazzo di cane tipo AnnaB basta avere un minimo, ma giusto un minimo, di sale in zucca, mica essere conservatori o reazionari o chissà che altro. Senza contare che Stermy è comunista quanto il Conte è munifico, più o meno.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo sia sopravvivenza!!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che hai una cazzo di tastiera a disposizione (anche su smartphone eventualmente) con caratteri illimitati da scrivere o quasi e quindi sarebbe pure ora che quel 6 lo scrivessi a lettere che pari cerebroguasto, ma per farti stare un minimo sui coglioni i radical chic alla cazzo di cane tipo AnnaB basta avere un minimo, ma giusto un minimo, di sale in zucca, mica essere conservatori o reazionari o chissà che altro. Senza contare che Stermy è comunista quanto il Conte è munifico, più o meno.



a me piaceva leggere AnnaB, mi incuriosisce proprio perchè la trovo molto diversa da me, anche riguardo a quello che raccontava della sua vita


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me piaceva leggere AnnaB, mi incuriosisce proprio perchè la trovo molto diversa da me, anche riguardo a quello che raccontava della sua vita


Ti amo lo stesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Conte...ma che cazzo hai fatto per farti odiare così tanto perdio, questa è proprio brutta!


Più che altro vera.


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me piaceva leggere AnnaB, mi incuriosisce proprio perchè la trovo molto diversa da me, anche riguardo a *quello che raccontava della sua vita*


Che poi mi ha dato spesso l'impressione che fosse ... come dire un "pelo romanzata"?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che poi mi ha dato spesso l'impressione che fosse ... come dire un "pelo romanzata"?


Poco.


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poco.


Pensavo di più.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Pensavo di più.


Ehm, ero ironico.


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, ero ironico.


Che ne so ... hai messo il punto per cui davo per scontato che te la conoscessi meglio di me ... sembrava vivesse a bordo dell'Enterprise tra uno stargate e un buco nero ... mangiava sulo upper class (che schifo le trattorie) magari conosceva pure LDS ... poi boh è svampata


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che ne so ... hai messo il punto per cui davo per scontato che te la conoscessi meglio di me ... sembrava vivesse a bordo dell'Enterprise tra uno stargate e un buco nero ... mangiava sulo upper class (che schifo le trattorie) magari conosceva pure LDS ... poi boh è svampata


Mille volte meglio LDS. Con tutto che s'è alienato mezzo forum (tutte donne grasse e vecchie, precisiamo).


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mille volte meglio LDS. Con tutto che s'è alienato mezzo forum (tutte donne grasse e vecchie, precisiamo).



Proprio precisando. Sono divenuta una villa di lusso con i chiletti in più ...


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Proprio precisando. Sono divenuta* una villa di lusso *con i chiletti in più ...


Non ho capito


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che poi mi ha dato spesso l'impressione che fosse ... come dire un "pelo romanzata"?


Ma come osi dubitare?
Camionista.
Incolto.
Fascio.
Tofu hater.
Unclassy.


----------



## sienne (5 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non ho capito



Ciao

:risata:

sucsa. 
Una villa ha qualche decorazione in più  ... 
Come, un terrazzino, una curva ecc.  ...


sienne


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma come osi dubitare?
> Camionista.
> Incolto.
> Fascio.
> ...


Quella non l'ho capita ...


----------



## Palladiano (5 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quella non l'ho capita ...


Io non ho capito unclassy. Vado su google


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quella non l'ho capita ...


Ora fai il vago, ma eri tu uno dei sospetti rubinatori che la mazzolavano ogniqualvolta scrivesse di ricette al Tofu.


----------



## zanna (5 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ora fai il vago, ma eri tu uno dei sospetti rubinatori che la mazzolavano ogniqualvolta scrivesse di ricette al Tofu.


:giudice: mi appello al 5^ emendamento ...


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che poi mi ha dato spesso l'impressione che fosse ... come dire un "pelo romanzata"?



boh potrebbe essere, ma fa niente: anche se romanzata, ne esce sempre qualcosa di vero
ad es. le diversità alle quali mi riferivo prima, a me alcune cose non sono mai passate per la testa, quindi è interessante lo stesso, secondo me


----------



## Zod (5 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> bravi, continuate a trovare scuse per evadere e allo stesso tempo avercela con gli altri ladri, bella schizofrenia davvero!


L'evasione esiste a tutti i livelli. Chi può evade. I lavoratori dipendenti/pensionati hanno il sostituto d'imposta e non possono evadere in ingresso, ma sono tassati intorno al 25% di media. I liberi professionisti possono evadere sia in ingresso che in uscita, ma sono tassati al 60% in ingresso. In qualunque paese l'aumento delle tasse fa aumentare l'evasione. Attualmente in Italia lavorano solo le aziende che operano con l'estero, i consumi interni sono poca cosa, le persone non spendono perchè guadagnano poco dove lavorano, se lavorano, e spendono tanto in tasse e costo della vita. Per rilanciare consumi e lavoro occorre ridurre le tasse e aumentare gli stipendi. Obbligare tutti a pagare le tasse, dimezzandole al tempo stesso, aumenterebbe la propensione alla spesa, quindi porterebbe lavoro, aumentando anche i redditi tassabili. Invece attualmente si continua ad aumentare il prelievo fiscale, portando alla chiusura di aziende, all'aumento di disoccupati, dei relativi sussidi, e vanificando l'utilità stessa dell'aumento fiscale ai fini di bilancio.

Come fare a far emergere il sommerso diminuendo le tasse senza andare in fallimento? Eliminando il contante e tracciando tutti i pagamenti. Poi su come fare sono questioni tecniche risolvibili. Gli italiani sono dei finti furbi, al momento non vedo altra soluzione che questa. Costringere tutti a pagare le tasse, semplificare le tasse che ormai è quasi fatica pagarle per quanto sono complesse, e ridurre di brutto l'aliquota di prelievo. 

Qui non stiamo più parlando di uno stato che ha l'influenza e va curato con le giuste medicine, come poteva essere 15 anni fa, qui siamo alla necessità del defibrillatore e della rianimazione per non morire.


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> qui siamo alla necessità del defibrillatore e della rianimazione per non morire.


Va benissimo!!!!!!!


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'evasione esiste a tutti i livelli. Chi può evade. I lavoratori dipendenti/pensionati hanno il sostituto d'imposta e non possono evadere in ingresso, ma sono tassati intorno al 25% di media. I liberi professionisti possono evadere sia in ingresso che in uscita, ma sono tassati al 60% in ingresso. In qualunque paese l'aumento delle tasse fa aumentare l'evasione. Attualmente in Italia lavorano solo le aziende che operano con l'estero, i consumi interni sono poca cosa, le persone non spendono perchè guadagnano poco dove lavorano, se lavorano, e spendono tanto in tasse e costo della vita. Per rilanciare consumi e lavoro occorre ridurre le tasse e aumentare gli stipendi. Obbligare tutti a pagare le tasse, dimezzandole al tempo stesso, aumenterebbe la propensione alla spesa, quindi porterebbe lavoro, aumentando anche i redditi tassabili. Invece attualmente si continua ad aumentare il prelievo fiscale, portando alla chiusura di aziende, all'aumento di disoccupati, dei relativi sussidi, e vanificando l'utilità stessa dell'aumento fiscale ai fini di bilancio.
> 
> Come fare a far emergere il sommerso diminuendo le tasse senza andare in fallimento? Eliminando il contante e tracciando tutti i pagamenti. Poi su come fare sono questioni tecniche risolvibili. Gli italiani sono dei finti furbi, al momento non vedo altra soluzione che questa. Costringere tutti a pagare le tasse, semplificare le tasse che ormai è quasi fatica pagarle per quanto sono complesse, e ridurre di brutto l'aliquota di prelievo.
> 
> Qui non stiamo più parlando di uno stato che ha l'influenza e va curato con le giuste medicine, come poteva essere 15 anni fa, qui siamo alla necessità del defibrillatore e della rianimazione per non morire.



quoto tutto tranne la tua insana passione per l'eliminazione del contante, che secondo me incide pesantemente sulla libertà individuale e regalerebbe ALTRI soldi alle banche, che sanno da lungo tempo che la "miglior" cosa è rubare poco a in pratica tutti, che è la regola primaria di tutte le multinazionali, poi abbiamo visto come si sono comportate durante la crisi...ma la legge del primo ottobre sull'impagabilità in banca degli f24 sopra i 1000 euro o con compensazioni?? è frutto del rifiuto del governo di pagare alle banche le commissioni, allora le banche, che non hanno potuto farle pagare a noi clienti, hanno preteso questo ennesimo paletto che complica la vita o comunque limita l'azione dei correntisti (però temporanea retromarcia perchè fino a gennaio non è obbligatorio...)

comunque anche secondo me abbassare di parecchio le tasse anche allo scoperto è ormai l'unica soluzione rimasta, assieme alla riduzione della spesa pubblica e a un radicale sfoltimento della burocrazia, che ormai è diventata una zavorra pesantissima (imu, iuc, tasi tares??????????? ma basta!:singleeye

osti poco tempo fa sono andata a vedere le tesi di laurea in economia e commercio, è uscito la nuova legge sul pre-concordato al massimo al 15% per salvare e non chiudere, vedete un po' come siamo messi:singleeye:, brutto segno, già i concordati chiusi intorno al 20% mi sembravano una follia...


----------



## Zod (5 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto tutto tranne la tua insana passione per l'eliminazione del contante, che secondo me incide pesantemente sulla libertà individuale e regalerebbe ALTRI soldi alle banche, che sanno da lungo tempo che la "miglior" cosa è rubare poco a in pratica tutti, che è la regola primaria di tutte le multinazionali, poi abbiamo visto come si sono comportate durante la crisi...ma la legge del primo ottobre sull'impagabilità in banca degli f24 sopra i 1000 euro o con compensazioni?? è frutto del rifiuto del governo di pagare alle banche le commissioni, allora le banche, che non hanno potuto farle pagare a noi clienti, hanno preteso questo ennesimo paletto che complica la vita o comunque limita l'azione dei correntisti (però temporanea retromarcia perchè fino a gennaio non è obbligatorio...)
> 
> comunque anche secondo me abbassare di parecchio le tasse anche allo scoperto è ormai l'unica soluzione rimasta, assieme alla riduzione della spesa pubblica e a un radicale sfoltimento della burocrazia, che ormai è diventata una zavorra pesantissima (imu, iuc, tasi tares??????????? ma basta!:singleeye
> 
> osti poco tempo fa sono andata a vedere le tesi di laurea in economia e commercio, è uscito la nuova legge sul pre-concordato al massimo al 15% per salvare e non chiudere, vedete un po' come siamo messi:singleeye:, brutto segno, già i concordati chiusi intorno al 20% mi sembravano una follia...


Se non elimini il contante il giochino non funziona e si va in fallimento. Non servono le banche a questo sistema. Al limite serve una banca di stato, tipo banchitalia. Ma nemmeno. È più legato a SOGEI e all'Agenzia Delle Entrate. Del resto saprai che sono tante le cose che si possono fare on line. Il sistema c'è già, non serve una banca. Non devono esserci costi di transazione, altrimenti che senso ha?


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se non elimini il contante il giochino non funziona e si va in fallimento. Non servono le banche a questo sistema. Al limite serve una banca di stato, tipo banchitalia. Ma nemmeno. È più legato a SOGEI e all'Agenzia Delle Entrate. Del resto saprai che sono tante le cose che si possono fare on line. Il sistema c'è già, non serve una banca. Non devono esserci costi di transazione, altrimenti che senso ha?


ma non è che così fai entrare "troppo" lo stato, dappertutto? 
possibile che non tieni a conservare la tua individualità, anche nell'economia?
mi fanno impressione queste cose...che poi ci manca poco che torniamo al baratto, anzi un po' già siamo tornati, quindi secondo me prima di intervenire sul contante in modo così pesante, è necessario affrontare gli altri punti, poi si vedrà (anche perchè schiodarci dalle croste le banche e tutto quello che hanno dietro, non mi sembra affatto semplice, anzi!)


----------



## Zod (5 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è che così fai entrare "troppo" lo stato, dappertutto?
> possibile che non tieni a conservare la tua individualità, anche nell'economia?
> mi fanno impressione queste cose...che poi ci manca poco che torniamo al baratto, anzi un po' già siamo tornati, quindi secondo me prima di intervenire sul contante in modo così pesante, è necessario affrontare gli altri punti, poi si vedrà (anche perchè schiodarci dalle croste le banche e tutto quello che hanno dietro, non mi sembra affatto semplice, anzi!)


Hanno già accesso a  tutti i dati bancari e fiscali. Solo che ora puoi fare il furbo, loro ti danno la caccia, magari ti beccano, vai a processo, passano anni, patteggi, oppure prescrizione. Tanto tempo e tanti soldi persi. Allora vietalo all'origine e stop. È come fare entrare un topo in casa e poi passare notti in bianco a mettere trappole, a pagare disinfestatori e sistemi per ricatturarlo. Non era meglio non farlo entrare per niente?

E comunque per uscire da questo disastro sono disponibile a rinunciare a privacy e individualità economica. Il 2014 doveva essere l'anno della ripartenza, più tempo passa e più sará difficile riprendersi. Leggevo poco fa che ci hanno pure declassato di nuovo.


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Hanno già accesso a  tutti i dati bancari e fiscali. Solo che ora puoi fare il furbo, loro ti danno la caccia, magari ti beccano, vai a processo, passano anni, patteggi, oppure prescrizione. Tanto tempo e tanti soldi persi. Allora vietalo all'origine e stop. È come fare entrare un topo in casa e poi passare notti in bianco a mettere trappole, a pagare disinfestatori e sistemi per ricatturarlo. Non era meglio non farlo entrare per niente?
> 
> E comunque per uscire da questo disastro sono disponibile a rinunciare a privacy e individualità economica. Il 2014 doveva essere l'anno della ripartenza, più tempo passa e più sará difficile riprendersi. Leggevo poco fa che ci hanno pure declassato di nuovo.



ma come fai ADESSO a dire che il contante non avrebbe dovuto esserci per niente? il denaro contante ha la sua storia come tutti, e tu lo vuoi tradire e abbandonare così?
comunque poi forse in futuro si arriverà alle tue conclusioni, chissà...a me non ispirano per nulla, non ho molta fiducia in questa soluzione


----------



## Zod (5 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma come fai ADESSO a dire che il contante non avrebbe dovuto esserci per niente? il denaro contante ha la sua storia come tutti, *e tu lo vuoi tradire e abbandonare così?*
> comunque poi forse in futuro si arriverà alle tue conclusioni, chissà...a me non ispirano per nulla, non ho molta fiducia in questa soluzione


Beh, finché è durato è stato bello 

Il denaro è sporco, è falsificabile, è vecchio, è superato. Vuoi mettere la flessibilità, la giovinezza, la liscezza di una carta di pagamento? Ti pare plausibile che siamo passati dal carretto trainato dai somarelli, all'automobile, e usiamo ancora lo stesso mezzo di pagamento di allora?


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh, finché è durato è stato bello
> 
> Il denaro è sporco, è falsificabile, è vecchio, è superato. Vuoi mettere la flessibilità, la giovinezza, la liscezza di una carta di pagamento? Ti pare plausibile che siamo passati dal carretto trainato dai somarelli, all'automobile, e usiamo ancora lo stesso mezzo di pagamento di allora?


......la ruota ancora non sono riusciti a sostituirla.....


----------



## Zod (5 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> ......la ruota ancora non sono riusciti a sostituirla.....


Però ora è di gomma tassellata e ci vai anche sulla neve. E ci fai anche 40 mila km. Mica più di legno.


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Però ora è di gomma tassellata e ci vai anche sulla neve. E ci fai anche 40 mila km. Mica più di legno.


......... rotola sempre


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh, finché è durato è stato bello
> 
> Il denaro è sporco, è falsificabile, è vecchio, è superato. Vuoi mettere la flessibilità, la giovinezza, la liscezza di una carta di pagamento? Ti pare plausibile che siamo passati dal carretto trainato dai somarelli, all'automobile, e usiamo ancora lo stesso mezzo di pagamento di allora?



anche le carte sono falsificabili, oggetto di truffe e furti di identità...in realtà non c'è nulla di veramente sicuro ad oggi, tranne NON averle e non usarle

...poi c'è anche la teoria che quando i computer arriveranno a possedere l'intelligenza artificiale, ci vorranno sopprimere perchè rappresenteremmo solo un ostacolo per loro, un ostacolo logico NON insormontabile, ahinoi:singleeye:...in fondo la mela, se dotata di intelligenza, probabilmente avrebbe fatto lo stesso con la natura come mandante


----------



## Zod (7 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche le carte sono falsificabili, oggetto di truffe e furti di identità...in realtà non c'è nulla di veramente sicuro ad oggi, tranne NON averle e non usarle
> 
> ...poi c'è anche la teoria che quando i computer arriveranno a possedere l'intelligenza artificiale, ci vorranno sopprimere perchè rappresenteremmo solo un ostacolo per loro, un ostacolo logico NON insormontabile, ahinoi:singleeye:...in fondo la mela, se dotata di intelligenza, probabilmente avrebbe fatto lo stesso con la natura come mandante


Se perdi il portafogli con del contante dentro puoi dirgli addio. Se perdi il portafogli con la carta di credito la puoi bloccare. Inoltre se l'hai assicurata per pochi euro al mese sei coperta, dal furto e dalle varie truffe. E comunque puoi impostare sms che ti avvisano ogni volta che viene usata. 

L'intelligenza artificiale è ancora molto lontana, facciamo in tempo a estinguerci prima per inquinamento o meteoriti. Al momento non riusciamo nemmeno a simulare il cervello di una formica. E manca comunque l'auto coscienza.


----------



## free (7 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se perdi il portafogli con del contante dentro puoi dirgli addio. Se perdi il portafogli con la carta di credito la puoi bloccare. Inoltre se l'hai assicurata per pochi euro al mese sei coperta, dal furto e dalle varie truffe. E comunque puoi impostare sms che ti avvisano ogni volta che viene usata.
> 
> L'intelligenza artificiale è ancora molto lontana, facciamo in tempo a estinguerci prima per inquinamento o meteoriti. Al momento non riusciamo nemmeno a simulare il cervello di una formica. E manca comunque l'auto coscienza.



allora parliamo di comodità, e si apre tutto un altro scenario, che poi ci sono anche gli assegni che possono benissimo essere bloccati in caso di smarrimento...per non parlare del piccolo credito al consumo che con le carte è inevitabilmente destinato a salire (ad. es. con le carte di debito), invece col contante ti rendi conto meglio di quanto spendi e fai meno il gioco delle multinazionali...discorso lungo e complesso, però siamo sempre lì: le leggi sono fatte per far evadere chi può permetterselo, o per prendere tangenti o per usare il denaro pubblico per scopi personali: questi personaggi in galera non vanno e difficilmente restituiscono i soldi, quindi secondo me scaricare il problema sul consumo e sulla circolazione del contante risolve poco o niente


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2014)

*Ma*

Ma è sicuro che Carminati è finito dentro?sabato ho visto Roma-Sassulo.....me sa che il "sistema"carminati c'è anche nel calcio....ed i romanisti che dicono?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (9 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è sicuro che Carminati è finito dentro?sabato ho visto Roma-Sassulo.....me sa che il "sistema"carminati c'è anche nel calcio....ed i romanisti che dicono?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e certo avemo rubato pe pareggià in dieci, manco semo boni aho!!!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e certo avemo rubato pe pareggià in dieci, manco semo boni aho!!!



Cara Viola,senza polemica eh........tutta stroria sulla Juve ladrona,ora la finirete spero..(io non sono juventino).Sassuolo derubato.


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è sicuro che Carminati è finito dentro?sabato ho visto Roma-Sassulo.....me sa che il "sistema"carminati c'è anche nel calcio....ed i romanisti che dicono?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Viola,senza polemica eh........tutta stroria sulla Juve ladrona,ora la finirete spero..(io non sono juventino).Sassuolo derubato.


derubato di cosa?  di un rigore in cui il fallo di mano è netto?

di un forse alluce di Florenzi avanti al difensore del Sassuolo?

che sabato la Roma abbia sculato di brutto e che tutto sommato avremmo meritato di perdere è vero.

Ma che al Sassuolo sull'1-2 sia venuto il braccino è innegabile,altrimenti non avremmo pareggiato.

cerchiamo di essere seri nelle contestazioni,su


----------



## Stark72 (10 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Viola,senza polemica eh........tutta stroria sulla Juve ladrona,ora la finirete spero..(io non sono juventino).Sassuolo derubato.


ahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahaha!!!!!
Ma porcoddue!
60 anni di malversazioni calcistiche, gente bombata, campionati manovrati da sti merdoni a strisce, sorti decise a tavolino e dovrei smettere di augurargli di fallire perché (E TRA L'ALTRO E' NA STRONZATA) m'ha detto culo a pareggià in 10 una partita?
Ma per favore ahahhahahahahhahahhahah.
E' come se Hitler incontrasse Bertinotti e je dicesse "dai su....c'hai le Tods, sei cattivo pure tu".


----------



## FataIgnorante (10 Dicembre 2014)

.....state a parlà del calciomerda?
Perfetta fotografia del nostro paese.


----------



## viola di mare (10 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Viola,senza polemica eh........tutta stroria sulla Juve ladrona,ora la finirete spero..(io non sono juventino).Sassuolo derubato.



Lothar te l' avevo già detto che farfugli di calcio vero???
senza polemica...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Lothar te l' avevo già detto che farfugli di calcio vero???
> senza polemica...


Violetta...la prima partita di calcio che ho visto,e'stata Bologna-Inter(3-2),nel 1962.
I miei figli,fino a poco tempo fa',giocavano a calcio..uno a livello semi prof...pensa te.
Per dirti la mia competenza calcistica..

Speriamo che l'aiutino,arrivi pure stasera..perche'se la Roma e'quella di sabato,..


----------



## rewindmee (10 Dicembre 2014)

http://www.corriere.it/inchieste/co...ta/5187b086-f709-11e3-a606-b69b7fae23a1.shtml

Secondo voi c'è un collegamento? 
Leggete l'ultima riga...

http://www.iltempo.it/cronache/2014...a-il-giallo-del-maresciallo-suicida-1.1259348

E questa qui sopra?


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Violetta...la prima partita di calcio che ho visto,e'stata Bologna-Inter(3-2),nel 1962.
> I miei figli,fino a poco tempo fa',giocavano a calcio..uno a livello semi prof...pensa te.
> Per dirti la mia competenza calcistica..
> 
> Speriamo che l'aiutino,arrivi pure stasera..perche'se la Roma e'quella di sabato,..


*Violetta *in un post di risposta a Viola di Mare.......nun se po' sentì


----------



## viola di mare (10 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Violetta...la prima partita di calcio che ho visto,e'stata Bologna-Inter(3-2),nel 1962.
> I miei figli,fino a poco tempo fa',giocavano a calcio..uno a livello semi prof...pensa te.
> Per dirti la mia competenza calcistica..
> 
> Speriamo che l'aiutino,arrivi pure stasera..perche'se la Roma e'quella di sabato,..



lotharino allora visto che in realtà sei molto competente, potresti evitare di uniformarti alla massa e dire che dobbiamo smetterla di dire che la juve ruba?
non perchè ci vuole un pò di coerenza su, non è che siccome c'ha detto un gran culo adesso di colpo la juve l'allena il Bambinello... essù dai

aspettate stasera pe montà sul trespolo o vi portate il lavoro avanti?


----------



## viola di mare (10 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Violetta *in un post di risposta a Viola di Mare.......nun se po' sentì


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> *lotharino *allora visto che in realtà sei molto competente, potresti evitare di uniformarti alla massa e dire che dobbiamo smetterla di dire che la juve ruba?
> non perchè ci vuole un pò di coerenza su, non è che siccome c'ha detto un gran culo adesso di colpo la juve l'allena il Bambinello... essù dai
> 
> aspettate stasera pe montà sul trespolo o vi portate il lavoro avanti?


Vabbè. 'Nnatevene a fanculo un po'


----------



## viola di mare (10 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè. 'Nnatevene a fanculo un po'


uhmmmm c'hai il ciclo???


----------



## Tubarao (10 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> uhmmmm c'hai il ciclo???


Mannò  Ma Violetta e Lotharino..........


----------



## viola di mare (10 Dicembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mannò  Ma Violetta e Lotharino..........


 e tubarino e starkino e oscurino... dico quello che me pare... aria di Natale :babbo:


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2014)

*A rigà*

Comunque rigà appena il ritmo sale le squadre italiane affondano,e tutto sommato il  city di ieri sera non era sta gran cosa anzi...!


----------



## perplesso (11 Dicembre 2014)

Più che il ritmo alto,si patisce la mancanza di esperienza ad alto livello di alcuni,il fatto che un paio di altri semplicemente non ce la fanno più ed in generale non abbiamo un attaccante importante.

però siamo ancora in coppa e non passiamo un quarto di finale dal 1991

Voglio sperare che da febbraio si affronti la competizione con la reale volontà di vincerla.  questa squadra deve voncere qualcosa quest'anno


----------



## oscuro (11 Dicembre 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Più che il ritmo alto,si patisce la mancanza di esperienza ad alto livello di alcuni,il fatto che un paio di altri semplicemente non ce la fanno più ed in generale non abbiamo un attaccante importante.
> 
> però siamo ancora in coppa e non passiamo un quarto di finale dal 1991
> 
> Voglio sperare che da febbraio si affronti la competizione con la reale volontà di vincerla.  questa squadra deve voncere qualcosa quest'anno


Se fossi tifoso della juve sarei molto preoccupato............................!Per il resto la roma è una grande squadra quando il ritmo è lento,ottimi palleggiatori,appena trovano una squadra che gioca sulla corsa vanno in crisi.Esempio Il napoli:il napoli fondamentalemnte non si può vedere,una squadra sbilanciata e spaccata in due,prende goal ogni domenica è sempre nello stesso modo,appena perdono palla davanti,gli altri ripartono e vanno in porta in superiorità numerica anche perchè la qualità dei difensori è quella che è.Ma se lasci al napoli la corsa , davanti ti fanno male.La roma presa alta va in crisi,mentre il napoli basta aspettarlo,abbiamo sto panzone spagnolo che da un anno e sei mesi ci sta trucidando i coglioni,e ancora non capisce quanto cazzo siamo sbilanciati.Spesso rimpiango PESAOLA,il calcio è una questione di equilibrio caro il mio Lecter.Comunque quando deciderò di allenare,senza offesa tu farai il mio vice....sono sicuro che con i tuoi metodi i calciatori righeranno molto dritti,vorrei prendere anche JB come motivatore,e TUBA preparatore dei portieri.Sto pensando Al conte come magazziniere....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:solo che le borsa da calcio so più grandi di lui....:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (12 Dicembre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e tubarino e *starkino* e oscurino... dico quello che me pare... aria di Natale :babbo:



La querela è già depositata.
Prima o poi te ribecco e parte pure la capocciata :culo:


----------



## viola di mare (12 Dicembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La querela è già depositata.
> Prima o poi te ribecco e parte pure la capocciata :culo:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non mi fai paura Starkinino 

ci vediamo in tribunale!


----------



## Tubarao (12 Dicembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La querela è già depositata.
> Prima o poi te ribecco e *parte pure la capocciata* :culo:


Sulle gengive però Stark. 

Poi la settima lombare gliela sistemo io


----------



## viola di mare (15 Dicembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> La querela è già depositata.
> Prima o poi te ribecco e parte pure la capocciata :culo:





Tubarao ha detto:


> Sulle gengive però Stark.
> 
> Poi la settima lombare gliela sistemo io


starkino e tubarino :dito:


----------

